# Plastisol transfer with softer hand



## Bigbaby (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey folks,

Do all plastisol hot split transfers have a rubber feel? I used some for the first time to print a hot pink image on a black 100% cotton tee and it was heavy and felt like rubber. Any suggestions on a plastisol transfer with a softer hand?


----------



## hswartout (Sep 17, 2008)

Yes some are softer than others. Everyone will say they have a soft hand but I say get samples from everyone and decide what is acceptable for you.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Bigbaby said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Do all plastisol hot split transfers have a rubber feel? I used some for the first time to print a hot pink image on a black 100% cotton tee and it was heavy and felt like rubber. Any suggestions on a plastisol transfer with a softer hand?


 
Bigbaby,

For hot pink to pop on black it has to be backed. I thing if it is going to pop it will have a heavy hand.

[email protected]


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Agree with Larry & Hugh, hot pink will have a white layer underneath which will make it heavier and some brands are softer than others. Keep in mind that plastisol is PVC plastic.


----------

